# Help, cat wants to run away!



## LVNV (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have a 3yr old (mostly Maine ****) spayed male, who I got when he was 3 months old. He is an indoor cat, but I let him out into my fenced backyard, only if I'm present. He has been a great, loving companion, but within the last month he has started to climb the fence and go into other folks yards. He only does this at night. I go chase him and bring him home, but more and more, he runs further away to neighbors houses down the street, and is reluctant to come to me when I call to him. 

Now he seems despondent, and sulks when I don't let him into my backyard. I'm sad that he is unhappy, and I wonder if he's tired of living with me. I treat him very well, so I don't know why he's acting like this all of a sudden. Any thoughts?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.  

I don't have any experience with this, but have you tried putting him in a harness or on a leash of any kind so he can't go further than your back yard? It seems that he's testing his limits, probably normal. I would suggest getting him a couple of new toys or a nice cat tree where he can see some bird action out of a nice window. (It's late - believe me, you'll get better advice than mine later on.)


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

This isn't anything to do with how you treat your cat or how he feels about you; it's natural for cats to want to get outside & explore once they're exposed to it. It's just what they do! If you can't build some kind of outdoor enclosure, I would think the only solution is just to keep him inside - he will forget about the outside world eventually. I used to let my cat out at night, but don't at the moment due to the cold winter weather ... he sulked & was a bit miserable for a while, but soon forgot all about it & now sleeps through the night with me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

First question is...is he neutered? If not, that is a major factor in his desire to wander...he's looking for a girlfriend. If he is neutered, then you'll need to cat proof the fence (there are contraptions you can mount on the top so a cat can't climb over), build an enclosure or keep him on a leash/rope. Or keep him in...

BTW, when he gets out of the yard, the more you chase after him...the further he's going to run. It becomes a game.


----------



## LVNV (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi thanks for the replies. Yes, he is neutered. I bought a harness today, and am training him to it. I will only let him out now with me being present, and tie him off. I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks again. Great forum!---


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wait - no pictures?! 8O


----------



## LVNV (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm reporting on my progress with the harness training. And yes, there is even a picture of Wiley himself! (that little devil.)
The harness works well. He threw it twice before I got it adjusted just right. Now when he asks me to go out, he sits still like a horse waiting to be saddled. 

My apologies to the moderator for this pic's size. I had more trouble trying to upload this than training Wiley to his harness. sorry.

[attachment=0:3mocri7z]Wiley-Deevil.jpg[/attachment:3mocri7z]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad this compromise is working! Riley is gorgeous. :luv


----------



## LVNV (Dec 5, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I'm so glad this compromise is working! Riley is gorgeous. :luv


Thanks Marie! Yes, he's a cute guy. Can you see the Maine **** in him? He doesn't have the tufted ears, but he sure looks like a MC to me, after my vet pointed it out. I didn't even know what that breed was until I did some research. He exhibits all the behavior traits of that breed as well. Thanks much to you and everyone who replied to my dilemma.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maine **** was my first thought when I saw him. I just want to snuggle him up to my neck - although he may not like that. 8O


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful cat!


----------

